# forced energization



## picotear3

Hola quería saber cómo decir este término en español.
"forced energization: After the fault trip of high voltage line, in order to restore the power supply as soon as possible, the method of forced full voltage charging of the equipment that has failed is adopted."
energización forzada?


----------



## Lnewqban

Su traducción me parece correcta: energización forzada.


----------



## pops91710

Is the English part written originally written in English? I ask because it sounds wrong. It sounds more like Chinese translated to English. 
Also, what is the context? What is it concerning? As it is it makes no sense.


----------



## picotear3

pops91710 said:


> Is the English part written originally written in English? I ask because it sounds wrong. It sounds more like Chinese translated to English.
> Also, what is the context? What is it concerning? As it is it makes no sense.



Hola amigo, es la traducción de google translate, el contexto original es en chino . Pienso que para vosotros sea sencillo entender qué significa si tenga el conocimiento sobre la ingeniería eléctrica.



Lnewqban said:


> Su traducción me parece correcta: energización forzada.



Gracias. Aunque no puedo encontrar ningún resultado en google.


----------



## pops91710

Bueno, electricamente tampoco hace sentido. No se puede confiar en lo que dice Google translate, especialmente para términos científicos o mecánicos. No hace sentido ni en inglés ni eléctricamente. He trabajado con la electricidad por 30 años y nunca he oído de tal cosa de “forced full voltage charging”. Es absurdo.


----------



## picotear3

pops91710 said:


> Bueno, electricamente tampoco hace sentido. No se puede confiar en lo que dice Google translate, especialmente para términos científicos o mecánicos. No hace sentido ni en inglés ni eléctricamente. He trabajado con la electricidad por 30 años y nunca he oído de tal cosa de “forced full voltage charging”. Es absurdo.


Hablas chino? Te lo pregunto porque he notado "Chino, California" debajo de tu avatar. O es el nombre de un lugar?
El contexto original es: 
强送电: 高压线路发生故障跳闸后，为尽早恢复供电，对曾发生故障的设备强行全电压充电的方法。强送电是指无论跳闸线路或跳闸设备有无故障，立即强行合闸送电的操作.


----------



## pops91710

Es el nombre de mi ciudad. Es español.


----------



## picotear3

pops91710 said:


> Es el nombre de mi ciudad. Es español.


Traduzo la frese en español: 
Energización forzada: Después de que un circuito de alto voltaje sufre fallo, para recuperar la alimentación cuanto antes, alimenta forzadamente el equipo dañado con voltaje máximo.


----------



## TitoHL

Sin mayor contexto, la traducción parece ser correcta. Sin embargo, el texto parece contradecir lo que normalmente se hace en ingeniería eléctrica.
Ante algún fallo, lo principal es proteger a las personas y los equipos. Para ello, existen los equipos de protección, cuya labor es detectar la condición de falla y desenergizar en el menor tiempo posible los equipos y circuitos afectados, impidiendo que la falla cause daños mayores o permanentes.
Cuando es muy importante que equipos eléctricos críticos permanezcan en funcionamiento (por ejemplo, pabellones quirúrgicos de hospitales), se utilizan sistemas de alimentación de respaldo para seguir alimentándolos, ante la ausencia del suministro de energía principal.
Alimentar un equipo dañado, con el voltaje nominal sin revisar la falla inicial, tiene el potencial de provocar un desastre mayor. Es el equivalente de recomendarle a un automovilista que en caso de involucrarse en un accidente de tránsito, vuelva a acelerar a los 100Km/h en el menor tiempo posible.
Saludos.


----------



## picotear3

TitoHL said:


> Sin mayor contexto, la traducción parece ser correcta. Sin embargo, el texto parece contradecir lo que normalmente se hace en ingeniería eléctrica.
> Ante algún fallo, lo principal es proteger a las personas y los equipos. Para ello, existen los equipos de protección, cuya labor es detectar la condición de falla y desenergizar en el menor tiempo posible los equipos y circuitos afectados, impidiendo que la falla cause daños mayores o permanentes.
> Cuando es muy importante que equipos eléctricos críticos permanezcan en funcionamiento (por ejemplo, pabellones quirúrgicos de hospitales), se utilizan sistemas de alimentación de respaldo para seguir alimentándolos, ante la ausencia del suministro de energía principal.
> Alimentar un equipo dañado, con el voltaje nominal sin revisar la falla inicial, tiene el potencial de provocar un desastre mayor. Es el equivalente de recomendarle a un automovilista que en caso de involucrarse en un accidente de tránsito, vuelva a acelerar a los 100Km/h en el menor tiempo posible.
> Saludos.


Gracias!


----------

